# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ελένη (της Αχαϊκής) [Eleni, Seal, North Eastern]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Ελενη* της _Αχαικης_ αναφερεται στο ενθετο του _Α. Τζαμτζη_ για την _Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια_ που δημοσιευθηκε στον _Εφοπλιστη_ το 1997. Αναφερεται σαν ενα απο τα εξη πλοια της εταιρειας. Τα αλλα ηταν 
το *Ελδα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69513
το πρωτο *Ελληνις* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82083
το *Ελικων*, 
το *Ελπινικη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81479  και 
το *Ελευσις* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67391

Ο _Ellinis_ εχει αναφερθει για το *Ελενη*
εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...16&postcount=8



> Επίσης μας ήρθε το αδελφάκι του ΕΛΔΑ που ονομάστηκε ΕΛΕΝΑ, της Αχαϊκής επίσης.Το ΕΛΕΝΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως NORTH EASTERN αλλά δεν μακροημέρευσε στην Ελλάδα.
> Η Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα πρέπει να ήταν σημαντική στην εποχή της. Ανήκε στους Murphy & Son and Crowe & Stevens και είχε την έδρα της στην Πάτρα. Τους ιδιοκτητες της τους είχαμε ξανασυναντήσει ως γενικούς πράκτορες της _Unione Austro-Americana_ στην Πάτρα. Ίσως για αυτό και να αγοράσαν τα δυο πλοία απο τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.


Ο _Ellinis_ εχει αναφερθει για την _Αχαικη Ατμοπλοια_ των  Morphy, Crowe and Stevens των Πατρων εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=16



> Πραγματικά η Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα ήταν εταιρεία των Morphy, Crowe και Stevens. Έχω βρει παρακάτω κάποια στοιχεία για τους Stevens που ίσως βοηθούν. Για το τέλος της εταιρείας δεν εχω κάτι, αλλά νομίζω πως μετά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο δεν δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην ακτοπλοία.
> Andrew StevensΆ father, Edward, was born in Patras before the outbreak of the Balkan wars. He was a naval officer in World War I and, as director of a Greek shipping company, aided the allies before escaping to South Africa with his family in World War II. EdwardΆs great grandfather, George Stevens, was brought to the Ionian islands (responsible for supplies, taxes and port requirements) with the then British rulers. 
> 
> Edward, .... joins his father, Alfred in his shipping business, Crowe & Stevens with offices in Pireaus, Patras, Cephalonia, Zakynthos, Calamata and Catacolo. They have well-known shipping companies such as Ellerman and Bucknall on daily call as well as many lesser known companies. The company is known later, as *Morphy*, *Crowe* and *Stevens* and after the war, as Gellatly Morphy Shipping, and by the late 1980s, as Inchcape Shipping. 
> Πηγή "The Flight of The Falcons - Greece at War"


Morphy.jpg

Φαινεται οτι η οικογενεια πρωτοστατουσε επισης και στον αθλητισμο μια και ο _Νεολογος των Πατρων_ γραφει το ακολουθο στις 19 Ιανουαριου 1899




> «Εις το γυμναστήριον του Παναχαϊκού Συλλόγου διηγωνίσθησαν χθες                εις το αγγλικόν παιγνίδιον της πλαστικής σφαίρας, εις το                 foot-ball.                Άγγλοι ναύται των ενταύθα ορμούντων αγγλικών σκαφών και μέλη του                Παναχαϊκού, εν οις ο κ. Κρωββ και οι τρεις υιοί του κ. Μάρσαλ.                Αμφοτέρωθεν έλαβον μέρος ανά ένδεκα, υπερίσχυσαν δε εν τω                διαγωνισμώ οι Παναχαϊκοί νικήσαντες τετράκις αυτοί, δις δε οι                Άγγλοι. Εις το γυμναστήριον προσήλθεν πυκνόν πλήθος (εν τω οποίω                διεκρίνοντο πολλαί κυρίαι) και παρηκολούθησε το γυμναστικώτατον                και διασκεδαστικώτατον αγγλικόν παιγνίδιον, ούτινος η εν τω                Παναχαϊκώ εισαγωγή δίδει νέαν ζωήν εις τον σύλλογον.»


               Το ποδόσφαιρο εισήχθη στην Πάτρα πιθανώς από άγγλους εμπόρους ή                υπαλλήλους σταφιδικών οίκων οι οποίοι πήγαιναν και στην πατρίδα                τους και το έφεραν μάλλον το 1898 ή και νωρίτερα. Πάντως ο πρώτος                αγώνας για τον οποίο γίνεται γραπτή μνεία είναι μεταξύ μελών του                Παναχαϊκού και άγγλων ναυτών από το πλοίο                 Boxier.                Είναι γνωστά μόνο τα ονόματα τεσσάρων αθλητών του Παναχαϊκού, των                άγγλων στην καταγωγή                 Crowe                και                 Marshal.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελενη* ναυπηγηθηκε απο την Inglis Pointhouse στην Γλασκωβη το 1877 με το ονομα *North Eastern*. Αρχικα ανηκε στην _Ardrossan Shipping Co_ και εκανε δρομολογια στην δυτικη ακτη της Σκωτιας και στα νησια της περιοχης. Το 1882 περασε στην εταιρεια _G. and J. Burns_ της Γλασκωβης 

Το 1907 πουληθηκε στην Unione Austriaca της Τεργεστης.

Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1909 για την _Αχαικη Ατμοπλοια_ με το ονομα *Ελενη*. Φαινεται οτι βυθιστηκε στις 31 Αυγουστου 1917 εξω απο την Κασο καθως εκανε ενα ταξιδι απο τον Βολο στην Αλεξανδρεια

Το Miramar γραφει




> IDNo: 1077185 Year: 1877
> Name: NORTH EASTERN Launch Date: 18.6.77
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 10.77
> Flag: GBR Keel: 
> Tons: 677 Link: 1566
> DWT: 0 Yard No: 136
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 64.2 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 8.7 Builder: Inglis
> ...





> Name Tons Registered Owner 
> NORTH EASTERN 677 1877 Ardrossan Sg Co 
> SEAL 678 1882 G.& J.Burns 
> ELENI 678 1907 Unione Austriaca


Παραθετω εδω τρια δρομολογια της εταιρειας. 

Το πρωτο απο τις 12 Φεβρουαριου 1908 αναφερει το πλοιο με το ονομα του και δειχνει τα κλασσικα δρομολογια (1) για Θεσσαλονικη με εξωτερικο δρομολογιο και επιστροφη μεσα απο τον Ευβοικο, κια (2) για Ιτεα και Πατρα!

19080212 Ahaiki.jpg

Τα αλλα δυο ειναι απο τις 5 Σεπτεμβριου 1909 και απο τις 18 Ιουνιου 1915.


19090905 Ahaiki.jpg19150618 Ahaiki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΕΛΕΝΗ* της Αχαικης σε ταξιδι απο τον Πειραια για Σαμο, Χιο, Μυτιληνη αι Κωνσταντινουπολη

6 Νοεμβριου 1911


19111006 Eleni Ahaiki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κινητοποιησις του Ελληνικου στρατου για τον πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο. Αριστερα κατω το *Ελενη* της Αχαικης Ατμοπλοιας http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82080

Mobilization.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο του Γ. Τσοκοπουλου, Ιστορια του Ελληνοτουρκικου Πολεμου 1912−1913, Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, 1913.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κινητοποιησις του Ελληνικου στρατου για τον πρωτο Βαλκανικο Πολεμο. Αριστερα κατω το *Ελενη* της Αχαικης Ατμοπλοιας http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82080
> 
> Mobilization.jpg


Το *Ελενη* της Αχαικης κανει το κλασσικο δρομολογιο κεντρικου και βορειου Αιγαιου στις 3 Φεβρουαριου 1913

Την ημερα εκεινη....
•    Η Θεσσαλονικη ειχε ηδη ελευθερωθει (26 Οκτωβριου 1912)
•    Η Καβαλα ηταν βουλγαρικη και ελευθερωθηκε απο τον Ελληνικο στρατο στον δευτερο βαλκανικο πολεμο, στις 6 Ιουνιου 1913
•    Η Αλεξανδρουπολις (Δεδε Αγατς) ηταν βουλγαρικη (μεχρι τις 11 Ιουλιου 1913) εχοντας καταληφθει απο τους Βουλγαρους στις 8 Νοεμβριου 1912 με την βοηθεια του Ελληνικου στρατου και ναυτικου (θυμοσαστε ολες αυτες τις φωτογραφιες ελληνικων πλοιων να μεταφερουν βουλγαρικα στρατευματα στην Αλεξανδρουπολη ).



19130203 Eleni Ah.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To EΛΕΝΗ αναφέρεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο του Μαϊου του 1908, όταν συμμετείχε και αυτό στην απομάκρυνση φυγάδων από τα γεγονότα που έγιναν τότε στη Σάμο με την επέμβαση των Τούρκων.

ELENI 21-5-08.jpg

----------

